# 480V 3 Phase Battery Charger



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

The process seems correct to me. I'm not gonna double check the math or code tables though. One thing you should note is that the 90 degree column can only be used if the conductor AND termination points are both labeled as 90 degree. The last time I looked into it almost no lugs were labeled as 90 degree and to get ones that were was costly. Nothing about that installation (as described) would make me look twice at it.


----------

